# South Dakota Mule Deer Archery



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I realize that this maybe a newbie question, but asking anyway. I would like to bowhunt mule deer in SD. With the rule change for Non Residents hunting after October 1st except for hunting on private land. I would like to hunt as cheaply as possible, so are there ranches with just trespass fees? I find lots of private land but want 3 to 5 thousand dollars. I have no problem walking in or roughing it. I am not looking for a trophy but definitely the experince of the hunt. Any information will greatly appreciated. I am looking to hunt in 2021.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MILONEWOLF said:


> I realize that this maybe a newbie question, but asking anyway. I would like to bowhunt mule deer in SD. With the rule change for Non Residents hunting after October 1st except for hunting on private land. I would like to hunt as cheaply as possible, so are there ranches with just trespass fees? I find lots of private land but want 3 to 5 thousand dollars. I have no problem walking in or roughing it. I am not looking for a trophy but definitely the experince of the hunt. Any information will greatly appreciated. I am looking to hunt in 2021.


Without having a personal connection with a local landowner, it will be tough to find a low cost trespass fee. Given my experience in SD, there is plenty of public land and lots of deer on it. If you apply for archery deer by April 1st, you will be awarded a tag that’s good for public land.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! Correct, I do not have any family or friends in SD with land.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I looked at Colorado and I do not have an engineering degree to understand their tag and drawing system, and heard lots of people go out there, so lots of pressure.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MILONEWOLF said:


> I looked at Colorado and I do not have an engineering degree to understand their tag and drawing system, and heard lots of people go out there, so lots of pressure.


Colorado you either have to draw or buy a license off of their re issuance list in the fall. There is great archery hunting for mulies to be had in Nebraska, SD, and Wyoming.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

South Dakota getting harder for the do it yourself hunter every year. 
Hunt clubs popping up all over and leasing land.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I will look at Nebraska and Wyoming. Thanks!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought my Idaho archery tag over the counter. Had one shot opportunity and have seen a few bucks and lots of does. First time hunting them this year. Extremely challenging hunt.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Still out here hunting. Ran into several does this morning with 50 yards being the closest. Not ready for a doe just yet, but will try for one towards the end of my hunt 1 week left.


----------



## boon (Apr 4, 2007)

I bow hunted SD the last 2 years and knocked on a lot of doors and picked up some property. The public ground is pretty good though too!! It’s a fun hunt, I highly recommend it!!


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I know to look at maps and such, is there a certain features of the land that says that is the place to go vs this other place? Doing alot of walking is not a problem. Further in you go less people?


----------



## boon (Apr 4, 2007)

Great question and I’m sure there are a few different opinions, as this will change from area to area. I look for draws that have some type of trees. I know Mule Deer like open areas, but a few trees in certain draws seems to attract them too..


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Good to know. Mule deer roam about, not quite the same as a Whitetail that follow trails from bedding, to food and water? Correct?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MILONEWOLF said:


> Good to know. Mule deer roam about, not quite the same as a Whitetail that follow trails from bedding, to food and water? Correct?


They will still have patterns especially during early season. On google maps look for any wash outs or cut banks , they could hold deer too.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you, good to know. Chances are I will attempt a late Sept or early October hunt. I am going only Bowhunting for them.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MILONEWOLF said:


> Thank you, good to know. Chances are I will attempt a late Sept or early October hunt. I am going only Bowhunting for them.


Yes, if you apply in time next year for the non resident archery tag your season will start oct 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I have not hunted mule deer in South Dakota but I have in Montana the last 4 years. I hunted private and some BLM land. This was bow the beginning of September. I found that most deer stayed in the shade on the banks of the side hills in the breaks most of the day. In the morning they would go from the alphalfa fields into the breaks and the opposite in the evening. I found if you could spot a good buck headed to bed in the am and see where he bedded you could make a slow stalk into bow range. I had several stalks and loosed 3 arrows all clean misses unfortunately for me. One of the most fun hunts I have ever been on and really miss it this fall !Good luck you'll get addicted after the first stalk lol

Also if you don't mind sitting a water hole I saw several good bucks drink at one the year I was hunting pronghorn and no mule tag. It was hot and dry.


----------

